# groff - błąd przy 'emerge system' [SOLVED]

## axquan

Tak jak w topicu, groff wykrzacza się przy budowaniu systemu, oto kawałek wydruku:

```
test -f penguin.ps || cp /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/contrib/mom/examples/penguin.ps .

GROFF_COMMAND_PREFIX=''; export GROFF_COMMAND_PREFIX; GROFF_BIN_PATH=`echo /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/src/roff/groff /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/src/roff/troff /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/src/devices/grops | sed -e 's|  *|:|g'`; export GROFF_BIN_PATH; /var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/src/roff/groff/groff -F/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/font -F/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/font -M/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/tmac -M/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/tmac -M/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/contrib/mom -Tps -mom examples/letter.mom >examples/letter.ps

make[2]: *** [examples/letter.ps] Error 139

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1/contrib/mom'

make[1]: *** [contrib/mom] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/groff-1.18.1-r4/work/groff-1.18.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 85, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

Używam stage1-pentium4-pie-ssp-2004.0.tar.bz2, a mój make.conf wygląda tak:

```
 These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -mcpu=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse -ftracer -ffast-math -frename-registers -funroll-all-loops -funroll-loops -fforce-addr -pipe -s -z comreloc"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse -oss alsa -kde -qt gtk2 acpi dvd -arts esd usb"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"
```

Wczoraj zbudowałem bootstrap`a, ale źle ustawiłem flagi i wyskoczył błąd przy kompilowaniu, więc poprawiłem błędy we flagach i skompilowało się poprawnie. Potem zrobiłem tylko 'emerge --fetchonly system' i  wyszedłem z chroota.Last edited by axquan on Fri Feb 27, 2004 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## axquan

OK, już nie ma problemu, zbudowałem sobie gentoo ze "standardowego" stage1 i wszystko chodzi jak trzeba. Widać, że ten stage1-pentium4-pie-ssp-2004.0.tar.bz2 nie nadaje się jeszcze do użytku   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

